# Can't Run Supreme Commander Forged Alliance



## jupzter (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi! I just bought a new PC coz i'd like to play this game coz its lags on my previous specs I've been playing Crisis Warhead Call of Duty MW2 and Red Alert 3 on my system and its awesome now I'm wondering why Supreme Commander ain't working


I'm having this error message "unable to create direct 3D , please ensure system has current video drivers" 

I've tested it in canyourunit and this is what shows up I cannot figure what the problem is?


----------



## jupzter (Dec 21, 2009)

ok i've change my 3d setting in the ati icon on the system tray to high performance and now it got a new error message "requested display count exceeds those available"

BTW my VG is Radeon HD5770


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
do you have the latest video card drivers? 
remove your current ones, download Driver Sweeper from here:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(Setup)_d1655.html
open it and choose ATI and let it start cleaning all the remaining
Download the latest drivers from here:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp

(this is for XP 32 bit)


----------



## jupzter (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah i just updated my driver and the same result although the Guru3D fix the Catalyst Control Center missing from the system tray due to installing the new driver and now its fixed sadly SC still aint working ...

Btw the SC safemode is working... No idea why the Full screen ain't working


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like the Game.prefs file has become corrupt or has the wrong settings.

If you are using Vista/7 it should be in *C:\Users\*Username*\AppData\Local\Gas Powered Games\Supreme Commander Forged Alliance*
If you are using XP it should be in *C:\Documents and Settings\*Username*\Gas Powered Games\Supreme Commander Forged Alliance* (or similar, can't quite remember XP).

Just delete the *Game.prefs* file and then try starting the game up.


----------



## jupzter (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmmm didn't find any folder named Gas Powered in the C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data the only folder with a filename of Gas Powered Games is C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\My Games\Gas Powered Games but only replay is in that folder. I even search Game.prefs but no result


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

is there any other folders in the documents and settings other than Admin?
there should be a folder named by your user (your windows login name)


----------



## jupzter (Dec 21, 2009)

ow! I'm using the log in administrator XD usually i have other user name not really sure why i end up with the administrator i might be sleepy when i installed my windows


----------



## jupzter (Dec 21, 2009)

ow found it in now "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Gas Powered Games\Supreme Commander Forged Alliance" didn't come up b4 coz haven't created a profile in the game using safe mode although deleting the game.prefs hasn't solve the problem maybe some tweaking w/ the game.prefs should do it

btw i've installed it on my father's laptop running vista it lags like **** but it runs :4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had this happen to me before and it can be a pain to fix.

Which version ATI drivers are you using?

One more thing you can try is to right click on the shortcut icon for Forged Alliance, select 'Properties' and add */novalidate* to the end of the Target path. 
Make sure you leave a space at the end of the path, inbetween *.exe* and */novalidate*.

Failing that, open up your Game.prefs file with notepad and replace the contents with this:

```
profile = {
    current = 0,
    profiles = {
        {
            console_size = 5,
            activeFilters = {
                selection = true,
                rollover = true,
                buildpreview = true
            },
            LastColor = 4,
            LastFaction = 4,
            Lobby_Team_Spawn = 1,
            skin = 'uef',
            console_fade_delay = 3,
            chat_window = {
                top = 687,
                bottom = 842,
                right = 430,
                left = 8
            },
            LastScenario = '',
            mini_ui_minimap = {
                top = 157,
                bottom = 367,
                right = 237,
                left = 10
            },
            options = {
                keyboard_rotate_speed = 10,
                master_volume = 52,
                skin_change_on_start = 'yes',
                tooltip_delay = 0,
                tooltips = true,
                vsync = 1,
                econ_warnings = true,
                mainmenu_bgmovie = true,
                lock_fullscreen_cursor_to_window = 0,
                keyboard_pan_accelerate_multiplier = 4,
                primary_adapter = '800,600,60',
                music_volume = 100,
                accept_build_templates = 'yes',
                vo_volume = 100,
                show_attached_unit_lifebars = true,
                render_skydome = 1,
                keyboard_pan_speed = 90,
                world_border = true,
                secondary_adapter = 'disabled',
                antialiasing = 256,
                subtitles = false,
                screen_edge_pans_main_view = 1,
                wheel_sensitivity = 40,
                fidelity_presets = 4,
                texture_level = 0,
                quick_exit = 'false',
                uvd_format = 'full',
                strat_icons_always_on = 0,
                fx_volume = 100,
                keyboard_rotate_accelerate_multiplier = 2,
                mp_taunt_head_enabled = 'true',
                level_of_detail = 2,
                shadow_quality = 3,
                arrow_keys_pan_main_view = 1,
                fidelity = 2,
                display_eta = true,
                bloom_render = 1
            },
            console_font_color = 'FFbadbdb',
            Lobby_Gen_Cap = 4,
            layout = 'bottom',
            console_font_size = 12,
            LoadingFaction = 4,
            Name = 'Shaune',
            MenuTutorialPrompt = true,
            console_font = 'Zeroes Three'
        },
        {
            MenuTutorialPrompt = true,
            activeFilters = {
                selection = true,
                rollover = true,
                buildpreview = true
            },
            LastColor = 4,
            LastFaction = 3,
            skin = 'cybran',
            console_fade_delay = 3,
            chat_window = {
                top = 687,
                bottom = 956,
                right = 596,
                left = 8
            },
            LastScenario = '',
            mini_ui_minimap = {
                top = 157,
                bottom = 367,
                right = 237,
                left = 10
            },
            NetName = '',
            options = {
                keyboard_rotate_speed = 10,
                master_volume = 100,
                skin_change_on_start = 'yes',
                tooltip_delay = 0,
                mp_taunt_head_enabled = 'true',
                vsync = 1,
                econ_warnings = true,
                mainmenu_bgmovie = true,
                lock_fullscreen_cursor_to_window = 0,
                keyboard_pan_accelerate_multiplier = 4,
                primary_adapter = '800,600,60',
                music_volume = 100,
                accept_build_templates = 'yes',
                vo_volume = 100,
                show_attached_unit_lifebars = true,
                render_skydome = 1,
                keyboard_pan_speed = 90,
                world_border = true,
                secondary_adapter = 'disabled',
                antialiasing = 256,
                subtitles = false,
                screen_edge_pans_main_view = 1,
                wheel_sensitivity = 40,
                fidelity_presets = 4,
                texture_level = 0,
                quick_exit = 'false',
                uvd_format = 'full',
                strat_icons_always_on = 0,
                fx_volume = 100,
                tooltips = true,
                keyboard_rotate_accelerate_multiplier = 2,
                level_of_detail = 2,
                shadow_quality = 3,
                arrow_keys_pan_main_view = 1,
                fidelity = 2,
                display_eta = true,
                bloom_render = 1
            },
            console_font_color = 'FFbadbdb',
            console_font = 'Zeroes Three',
            layout = 'bottom',
            console_font_size = 12,
            LoadingFaction = 3,
            Name = '',
            console_size = 5,
            Lobby_Gen_Fog = 1,
            Lobby_Gen_Cap = 4
        }
    }
}
version = {
    major = 1
}
Windows = {
    Main = {
        y = 0,
        x = 0
    }
}
options_overrides = {
    fidelity = {
        default = 1,
        custom = {
            states = {
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Low>',
                    key = 0
                },
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Medium>',
                    key = 1
                },
                {
                    text = '<LOC _High>',
                    key = 2
                }
            }
        }
    },
    language = 'US',
    shadow_quality = {
        default = 1,
        custom = {
            states = {
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Off>',
                    key = 0
                },
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Low>',
                    key = 1
                },
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Medium>',
                    key = 2
                },
                {
                    text = '<LOC _High>',
                    key = 3
                }
            }
        }
    },
    fidelity_presets = {
        default = 1,
        custom = {
            states = {
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Low>',
                    key = 0
                },
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Medium>',
                    key = 1
                },
                {
                    text = '<LOC _High>',
                    key = 2
                },
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Custom>',
                    key = 4
                }
            }
        }
    },
    antialiasing = {
        default = 0,
        custom = {
            states = {
                {
                    text = '<LOC OPTIONS_0029>Off',
                    key = 0
                },
                {
                    text = '2',
                    key = 64
                },
                {
                    text = '4',
                    key = 128
                },
                {
                    text = '8',
                    key = 256
                }
            }
        }
    },
    primary_adapter = {
        default = '1024,768,60',
        custom = {
            states = {
                {
                    text = '<LOC OPTIONS_0070>Windowed',
                    key = 'windowed'
                },
                {
                    text = '1024x768(60)',
                    key = '1024,768,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1024x768(75)',
                    key = '1024,768,75'
                },
                {
                    text = '1280x768(60)',
                    key = '1280,768,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1280x800(60)',
                    key = '1280,800,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1280x960(60)',
                    key = '1280,960,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1280x1024(60)',
                    key = '1280,1024,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1280x1024(75)',
                    key = '1280,1024,75'
                },
                {
                    text = '1360x768(60)',
                    key = '1360,768,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1400x1050(60)',
                    key = '1400,1050,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1440x900(60)',
                    key = '1440,900,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1680x1050(60)',
                    key = '1680,1050,60'
                },
                {
                    text = '1920x1080(50)',
                    key = '1920,1080,50'
                },
                {
                    text = '1920x1080(59)',
                    key = '1920,1080,59'
                },
                {
                    text = '1920x1080(60)',
                    key = '1920,1080,60'
                }
            }
        }
    },
    secondary_adapter = {
        default = 'disabled',
        custom = {
            states = {
                {
                    text = '<LOC _Disabled>',
                    key = 'disabled'
                }
            }
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## jupzter (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmmm still ain't working w/ the /novalidate trick when i replace the Game.prefs this error shows "requested display count exceeds those available"

btw i'm using the driver Rockmaster has posted


----------



## newtylerjh (Jan 5, 2011)

you need to update your directX i have this problem everytime i wipe my hard drive all you need is directX nov2008 redistribution and the problem should be fixed


----------

